# Runs like a Rabbit?



## kaitrinn7 (Aug 14, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone else's GSD pup runs like a rabbit! When Sieger runs he kinda moves his back feet at the same time like a rabbit hopping if that makes sense. Is that a normal german shepherd thing?

It's super cute, but would like to know if it's normal!

Thanks!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

I hope its normal since Baya does it too







, she also hops like one, maybe there is some species confusion? lol


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but this may not be a good sign.

<span style="color: #3333FF">could mean hip pain</span>

<span style="color: #3366FF">another link about it</span> 

<span style="color: #3366FF">more</span>


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

"Bunny hopping" can indicate hip problems - how old is your pup? Have your vet check him out......

_______________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My pup(5.5 mos) ran that way when he was younger He has lately started to run like the big dogs! And he can run fast








Puppies "bunnyhop" as they aren't cooridinated and the ligaments are loose, especially at 2 months! 
Now if the pup is more than 6-8 mos and still doing it I would get x-rays by a _<u>qualified</u>_ vet to be sure the hips are ok.
Karlo just had his prelim'd and they came back looking fine!


----------



## kaitrinn7 (Aug 14, 2009)

He's only 10 weeks old, shows no signs of fatigue or pain, no trouble standing, pouncing, high energy, etc- comes from a reputable breeder with a long history of good-excellent hip tests on parents. 

I really hope it's not something wrong with his hips... His vet thinks he is in excellent health, and he walks normal, just kinda does the hoppy thing with he takes off running fast when he is playing and chasing something.

Now I am going to be paranoid....







But I appreciate the input


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Eich would bunnyhop after he lost his coodination following a growth spurt. You could sometimes see how frustrated he would get after "mastering" the stairs, only to to become a total spaz the following week. He ended up fine - no joint issues. Normal.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah, it's hard to be coordinated when you wake up larger than you were when you fell asleep!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: dOgYeah, it's hard to be coordinated when you wake up larger than you were when you fell asleep!


rofl I just love that mental picture! I remember when Rayden was that way!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog bunny hopped for a long time. i had him x-rayed and everything was fine.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: dOgYeah, it's hard to be coordinated when you wake up larger than you were when you fell asleep!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I've noticed gsd pups have a certain bunny hop as pups. It should smooth out as they grew more coordinated. 
Doesn't hurt to keep an eye on the hips and take some precautionary steps. They can't be checked reliably at this age. There are some suggestions avail. if you search past pots, like to limit high impact sports for instance. 
But I bet it's just more adorable puppy cuteness. Enjoy it, they grow up so fast.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

re: waking up bigger! Lulu bunny hopped as well when she was 3 months old when I got her, but not for long, she runs "normal" now, I think it is just a puppy thing


----------



## drmanishbhattarai (Aug 7, 2015)

i too am worried because my puppy a black GSD bunny hops when he wants to run a little faster and i am thinking of getting an X-ray done soon. i am a little worried because i lost my 1st dog due to paralysis. he was 8 years old GSDif anyone has any idea please let me know [email protected].


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

drmanishbhattarai

Start your own thread about your dog specifically, you'll get more responses.

Adding a video will help.


----------

